

Show HN: An app that keeps track of your Tv Shows - Episodify - lynxaegon
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=ro.cloudmark.tvshows

======
lynxaegon
I desperately needed an app to keep track of what i was watching, and where i
left off. All other apps were to complex for my needs, so i created a simple
and basic app that does everything that i need.

I would really apreciate some feedback. :)

